
The curious case of the disappearing SaaS company - prostoalex
http://www.primary.vc/blog/the-curious-case-of-the-disappearing-saas-company-and-why-that-might-actually-be-good-news?utm_campaign=Mattermark+Daily&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=32961095&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-_Hyi4jwVblYDnOG_JTBoRhZdFgtSX7bohxfXRpjwgm3og2CwqQN3wW8ssVfKxOgPne5zvXny9jobygDlH0rzoLP42Hgw&_hsmi=32961095
======
PaulHoule
It proves something about a business that your customers want to buy
something, it doesn't prove anything that Verizon wants to buy you.

